# What plants to get?



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm having trouble picking plants for my tank...so I would ask a little help on picking what plants to get.
I changed my tank style yesterday but now I have a big empty side of the tank.
The tank is a 20 gallon long tank (putting the photo), I'm using fluval plant substrate, a little of .50w led lighting, seachem flourish, osmocote root tabs (I'm trying out this root tabs).
Thank you to anyone that has any suggestions.


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello! Java fern is amazing! It doesn't have to be planted, you just tie it down to a rock or a piece of wood. Trust me, I am a notorious black thumb, always killing plants by accident and despite all efforts, but java fern is doing so great, what a begginer plant. Then anubias family. Anubias barteri, anubias nana, anything really. They also can be just tied around or floating in the water. Java moss is amazing if you want to cover the bottom a bit. I see that you don't have much top coverage. I didn't have that and my betta started to bite his fins a bit. Get him something that floats. Water lettuce is adorable and really easy. You just put it on the surface, give it light and oxygen and it will do just fine. 
Also, where do your bettas sleep? It seems like they'd really like some canopy. Hetheranthera zosterifolia looks amazing with its bright green leaves, grows really tall and creates a beautiful natural canopy just right below the surface, which they love. I don't have this one, but my boyfriend's betta does and he sleeps in there all the time.
A marimo moss ball is always fun.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@DucktorHannah Oh thanks for the suggestion! I was thinking about using some java moss for carpet, I have seen some pictures and it looks pretty good. I'm really thinking about the suggestion of Hetheranthera zosterifolia, it's a sorority tank so I need a little of blocking the view of the female. Is the plant a background plant or how can I use it? I do have a java fern in the tank on a driftwood, I might buy some more. One question, I thinking about using floating plants like the one you said Water Lettuce or duckweed, but Im a little worried about the lighting. Im afraid that if the Water Lettuce gets out of control it will block the light for other plants. Will the floating plants affect my bottom plants because of the lighting?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

dwarf Lily plants are the best! I love theirs colors and they have shooters that shoot up to the stop at times. 

also any kind of large sword plants. They are easy going plants. I have one in my 5 gallon tank and its too large for it. LOL


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@Tree I used to have some sword plants it died thou, maybe I will give it other try with this tank. Thank you for the suggestion .


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm what about fill the whole tank with drift wood and Anubias plants? I have a 10 gallon that has that same setup and it's super easy to maintain. =)


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@Tree I was thinking about that at some point getting some Manzanita driftwood, but I started to change my mind after seeing the prices for that driftwood, it could be very expensive if I want to fill the whole tank.


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> I'm really thinking about the suggestion of Hetheranthera zosterifolia, it's a sorority tank so I need a little of blocking the view of the female. Is the plant a background plant or how can I use it?


From what I've seen, there are two approaches to the plant. Either you put it in the front, trim it and watch it become a bush since it sprouts very nicely,








Or you let it go towards the light and grow tall and beautiful. I personally like the second option way more. 









In this case, from what I've grasped, it can be anywhere it gets enough light to grow upwards to. So if you have light in the middle and want to use it as a natural wall, you absolutely can. Plus, the more plants you use next to each other, the more awesome it looks. I would definitely let at least one plant lean against the glass, or filter or heater. But so it has some support.



AngelDemonWolf said:


> One question, I thinking about using floating plants like the one you said Water Lettuce or duckweed, but Im a little worried about the lighting. Im afraid that if the Water Lettuce gets out of control it will block the light for other plants. Will the floating plants affect my bottom plants because of the lighting?


That was my first question when I was buying it and it's quite easy to control them, actually. You have "mother plants" that grow "daughter plants". Most of your watter lettuce plants (perhaps not from the very start, but depends on how you buy it) will be somewhat connected by root system. And when you think it got out of hand, you just take some out and they're out of the water. Easy as that. Or at least was for me. The huge advantage is, they don't root into the sand or gravel, you simply float there and you get to decide that.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@DucktorHannah I will for sure give both plants a try. 
Specially the Hetheranthera , I could use it for covering the view of the females. Thank you!


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

I was looking at the Planted Aquarium center in the low lighting section I found some few plants that I'm interested. 
Anyone have a opinion on this?

-Italian Vals
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red
-Hygrophila Corymbosa Stricta
-Bacopa Carolina

Will this plants survive in my tank with the lighting and care I'm giving them?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

true that with the pricey part for the wood. I had to get my drift wood and anubias one week at a time. x_x


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> I was looking at the Planted Aquarium center in the low lighting section I found some few plants that I'm interested.
> Anyone have a opinion on this?
> 
> -Italian Vals
> ...


I haven't tried that type of crypt but do have the Crypt Lucens. They grow very well in my tank and have done even better since I began using root tabs. I use the root tabs around every other month. Here's some pictures so you can see what they looked like when I got them at the beginning of April and what they look like now.

They were very short when I got them and now reach to around midway in the water column. It looks like the Wendtii gets taller then the Lucen and should do well if you are looking for a background or midground plant. I may try some because I need a good background plant and the ruffled amazons that I have are refusing to grow for me.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@Rainbo oh wow that looks big, I'm going to surely get some of those. 
Thanks!!


----------



## DucktorHannah (Oct 6, 2017)

@Rainbo Can I just say that your Betta is so gorgeous?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! He's got a great personality to go with his good looks, I really got lucky when I got him


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Does anyone have suggestions for carpet plants?


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

@DucktorHannah I'm having a little trouble picking the right price for water lettuce. Do you think its a fair price for 1 water lettuce 4-6 inches for 5$? Or is that to over price?


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Anubias is my go-to plant. It comes in several varieties, so you can have plenty of visual difference.

I like java fern, but some people have problems keeping it alive. I read somewhere that it should be kept in water below 78° F. That has been my experience as well. In the cooler months when my aquarium water is at 75-77°, the java fern does fine. But once summer weather arrives and the water goes up to around 80°, the java fern starts turning brown and dying.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

VinceIII said:


> Anubias is my go-to plant. It comes in several varieties, so you can have plenty of visual difference.
> 
> I like java fern, but some people have problems keeping it alive. I read somewhere that it should be kept in water below 78° F. That has been my experience as well. In the cooler months when my aquarium water is at 75-77°, the java fern does fine. But once summer weather arrives and the water goes up to around 80°, the java fern starts turning brown and dying.


Do the bettas do well in the temperature? I really want to buy some java fern but if 77 is the temperature need and could affect my bettas then I won't buy some.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> Do the bettas do well in the temperature? I really want to buy some java fern but if 77 is the temperature need and could affect my bettas then I won't buy some.


The usual temperature recommended for bettas is around 75-82. My betta's water temperature goes through that whole range throughout the year, and he seems fine. The java fern is the only thing I only thing I've seen affected by the temperature. Now that it's the time of year when the water doesn't go above 77, I'm going to get a few more java fern.


----------

